

Before Recruiting in Ivy League, Applying Some Math - dget
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/sports/before-athletic-recruiting-in-the-ivy-league-some-math.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto

======
vedant
The academic index equation---probably the most crucial part of the article---
could have been more clearly explained with, well, an equation (or two).
Instead, it is a 626x752px image of words and arrows and nested fractions, and
there's a colored box with ordinal numbers spelled out, and it's oriented
vertically. Not to mention that the whole thing is a jpeg, so it's full of
compression artifacts. Avoiding equations is not only unclear, it may even
discourage scientific literacy.

------
jchonphoenix
I find it amusing how a 240 AI is spun to be impressive in this article. Then
you see the academic numbers and they're laughable.

~~~
DigitalBison
What? Unless I'm misinterpreting
[http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/12/25/sports/25ivy-
GF...](http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/12/25/sports/25ivy-GFX.html), it
seems that a 4.0 GPA and a 2400 on the SAT doesn't even get you a 240. How is
a 240 AI "laughable"?

~~~
jchonphoenix
Sorry, I meant 210. 1300 sat. 4.0 high school inflated gpa. That's the
article's example of a smart athlete that miraculously is rejected.

